# Cheap Hobie hatch liner



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I have a Hobie Outback and wanted to put in the hatch liner but the one Hobie sells is over priced and weak. Found a guy on another site came up with this idea. This is a rubber bucket that you can get from the garden center at Wallyworld. I just sliped it in and cut the top to fit. It fits perfect and is sturdy and best part it's only $5.29 with tax as the Hobie one is $59.99 Another guy said it also fits the Revo too.


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Thats a cool idea


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

so it just fit perfectly with just cutting down??


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

It fits like a charm with just trimming the extra off the top. I place the tub into the opening till it hit all the way down to the bottom of the kayak. Take a sharpie and draw a line around the top just short of the cover. I pulled it out and trimmed off the excess with a razor knife and slid it back in. Because of the more rubber in this tube it flexes right into shape and seams to be much stronger then the original plastic one they sell. It's also easy to slide in and out. I do not worry about dropping anything in it and breaking it like was a problem some people reported with the original tub.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

can't beat kayakers ingenuity.McGiver aint got nothing on us!


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

Great idea!

Has anyone found a similar solution to the round (6 or 8") hatches on other yaks??


----------

